# Na Servas, jetz bin ich auch dabei.



## EEHU (14 Aug. 2006)

Servas, bin da Donnie. Könnt mich ruhig auch Don nennen.
Ich interessiere mich sehr für Celebs, und habe mittlerweile einige ganz besondere Vorlieben.

Wär näheres wissen möchte, der fragt mich einfach, entweder per Pn oder per Email


----------



## AMUN (15 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Donnie!

Ich heiße dich willkommen an Board und viel spaß beim posten und stöbern…
Was deine ganz besondere Vorlieben angeht hoffe ich das du uns auch mal daran teil haben läst und das ein oder andere Thema erstellst… 

MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (15 Aug. 2006)

Genau meine Rede, Meister!
Auch von mir herzlich ein HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN ABOARD! Und ich freue mich schon deine Vorlieben geniessen und ggf. mit dir teilen zu können!

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (15 Aug. 2006)

Auch von mir eine HERZLICHES HALLO & WILLKOMMEN an dich! Bin schon ganz gespannt  ich hoffe diese lassen sich auch mit unseren Regeln ein!!


----------



## EEHU (15 Aug. 2006)

Hmm... hoi!
Ist das geil. Kaum gepostet schon geantwortet. Find ich ja super.

Was die Sache mit meiner Vorliebe angeht, vielleicht lasse ich euch in Zukunft mal dran teilhaben, wenn ich euch alle etwas besser kenne


----------



## spoiler (15 Aug. 2006)

EEHU schrieb:


> Hmm... hoi!
> Ist das geil. Kaum gepostet schon geantwortet. Find ich ja super.
> 
> Was die Sache mit meiner Vorliebe angeht, vielleicht lasse ich euch in Zukunft mal dran teilhaben, wenn ich euch alle etwas besser kenne




Da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## EEHU (15 Aug. 2006)

spoiler schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt


... ist nicht notwendig.
So spektakulär ist das nicht


----------

